# Baby Rabbits Teething ... What's good for them to chew?



## Sunflower08

Hi:
Two Baby Rabbits, about 12 - 13 weeks old started to teethe and chewing around the Cage where they're living together for the past 5 weeks. Even, a water-bowl is a good target for them to chew, because there is nothing for them to chew, apparently. 

They, both love each other's company, but they started to teethe, particularly Drawf-type Rabbit that is smaller than the other, Regular. 

Wonder what should I give them for their teething?  
Because, they both seem to grow their teeth as days go by. 

Thanks for any idea and suggestion on Baby-Rabbits' Teething in advance.


----------



## Guest

Ummm, never heard of bunnies teething before...
They have their teeth fully in as babies and don't lose their teeth from what I remember of baby bunnies.

Chewing is a natural behaviour in bunnies of all ages, the wood of the hutch especially. Maybe give them a branch of a tree to nibble on. Make sure it's not a poisonous one for obvious reasons.

Off to google bunny teething... lol... I'm sure it doesn't exist. If it does exist, it's nothing I've encountered an issue with in all the baby bunnies I've raised.

Edited to add, I'm right, I'm not insane, bunnies don't teethe, they are born with a full set.

Just remember their teeth DO grow continually throughout their life, and they need something hard to gnaw on to make sure their teeth remain worn down, otherwise you can have a whole host of problems when they overgrow and misalign, from mouth sore to abcesses, weight loss etc.


----------



## Jen26

my rabbit wont chew wood, but he does like those mineral stones, you can get flavoured ones too


----------



## toffeepops

Hi, my rabbit will chew most things although nothing around the house, he is a house rabbit and learn't well. He loves wooden toys but his favourite is a kong toy (the red indestructable cone shape toy)that i thought was for dogs but was in the rabbit section in petsathome. He is a dwarf lop & the small one is a perfect size for him. We sometimes put a bit of veg in the top & he throws it around to get it out. Would definately recommend one of them.


----------

